# If you've experienced a VERY "slow leak"...



## mom2angelbabies

For anyone who experienced a very slow leak of amniotic fluid before labor, can you describe what it felt like, how much there was (at once/over time, etc), what it smelled like, etc.

Since last night I've been able to feel myself leaking at times, but I wear a pantiliner constantly these days, and it's not like my regular (even increased) CM lately. (Usually my CM is colored just enough to see on the pantiliner but this has no color and isn't as thick...sorry, TMI) I figure it's just CM, because it's most definately not urine (I can FEEL where it's coming out from, even when I'm lying down), but just thought I'd ask.

Anyway, it's not a lot at all. If it is a leak, it's a miniscule tear or something. It's not enough to soak even a pantiliner. But it doesn't smell like CM or urine. I know most things say amniotic fluid will smell slightly sweet or vinegary. Well, I guess you could say that whatever this is, it's more on the vinegar side, but like I said, doesn't smell at all like my normal CM.

I've got a Dr. appt. first thing in the morning and will be getting a strip test done to see if it IS a leak, but until then I've got to wait it out (there's literally no way I can get in to there or L&D until the morning). So I thought I'd ask for now.


----------



## eightyferrettoes

If it's a slow dribble, I'd actually stay OUT of the doc's office or the hospital.

I had one just like you described, and the hospital promptly checked me into a labor room and gave me 12 hours to go into labor, even though I was having NO contractions at the time. I wound up being induced and getting a C-sec scare.

If you want to avoid an induction, avoid L&D with a leak as if it were the plague!


----------



## Momto1and1ontheway

I had a slow leak before going into labor with my daughter. It had to have lasted a good 36 hours, with the docs/nurses saying that it "couldn't be my water breaking" because there wasn't enough volume. Bologna! It started at night with just slight moisture and I would go wipe, thinking nothing about it. The next morning I called the doc and was told that cockamayme story and again didn't give it much thought. I slept again through the night hoping they were right, since I was sleeping on the couch.









Anyway, I finally started having contractions and sure enough, when I got to the hospital for a labor check, it WAS my AF! Go figure!! They determined that it was probably a pin-prick size hole at the top of my uterus since my water really didn't "break" until much later.

So, it could be your AF after all. I didn't know enough then to pay much attention to thickness/odor, so I can't be of much help there. I just know it looked very much like water and was pretty runny/watery.

Hope this was enough, but not TMI. Good luck!


----------



## Xiaguan

I did with 2 of my 4 kiddos~ The 1st time I had no idea but I was also losing my mucas plug & other fun stuff over a period of a few days~ Once he really slowed down enough to worry me I went in & they determined I was leaking we induced & he was born about 9 hours later~ With my 4th pg I leaked for 13 weeks~ It is not fun but some signs you should look for esp. if you don't go in to get checked are:
1. Increase in temperature
2. Change in color esp if it turns green or brown~
3. Don't put anything down there for now~ NO sex, no tampons, no baths etc~ That will help keep infection at bay~

Sending you good labor vibes!









Warmly & HTH's
Melissa


----------



## MomBirthmomStepmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eightyferrettoes*
I had one just like you described, and the hospital promptly checked me into a labor room and gave me 12 hours to go into labor, even though I was having NO contractions at the time. I wound up being induced and getting a C-sec scare.

Exact same thing happened here, only minus the c-section.


----------



## Truvie

I had a very slow leak with my second -- so slow that I actually didn't even notice for about a week. I went in for tests because I had preeclampsia; one of the tests showed that I had almost zero amniotic fluid (I think the number was "5"). They said that could be normal. I had to go to labor and delivery later that day for monitoring because of poor lab results. When I was changing into the hospital gown, I suddenly connected my damp underwear and the lack of amniotic fluid. They tested me and sure enough, it was amniotic fluid. I walked around that hospital all night and never got labor started. In the morning they gave me a miniscule amount of pitocin and, boom, I was off. I think I was only on the pitocin for 30-45 minutes. My baby was born 3 hours later.

I thought my extra discharge was just regular pregnancy stuff. During my first labor, I had huge gushes of fluid, so I guess I was just expecting the same thing. I didn't have to take antibiotics or anything like that. My baby's heartrate *was* going down during labor because of the lack of fluid. My midwife set up some thing where saline was pumped into my uterus. It confined me to the bed, but immediately corrected her heart rate issue and kept me from a c-section.


----------



## Honeybee'smama

Mine was very slow, it probably was leaking for a few days before I even began to suspect anything. I did go to the ob to get it checked and they gave me 24 hours before inducing and I was allowed to go howe during that time. Most women I have talked to though had to stay at the hospital and were only given 12 hours.

Do keep in mind the things that Melissa mentioned to avoid infection. Otherwise I would stay away from the docs. It is possible for your bag to reseal even. Good luck, hopefully labor will find you soon!


----------



## cjcolorado

I had the slow leak before having my DD. It was probably 2-3 days and I noticed it most when I got up from lying down (like a little squirt/leak)--I was pretty sure I was becoming slightly incontinent! I never thought to check the smell or anything, and it was so slight, I might not have even been able to tell. Well, after a long walk on about the 3rd night, my water broke *for sure*--felt as if I was peeing down my leg and couldn't stop it! So, follow the advice of the PPs to avoid infection and good luck to you!


----------



## nichole

i agree with melissa and i also agree don't go into the hospital if you have no signs of infection/meconium.

i had a leak...trying to remember what it was like. i was squatting and then all of a sudden i felt wet. i knew i did not pee myself. it was slippery. i had to sit on a towel but didn't need a pad. i'm not too into panty liners but i think one of those would have sufficed. as soon as i started to leak, i had contractions all night five minutes apart. i went to the hospital and at first they didn't believe me i was in labor, but they didn't want me off the monitor either. strange. the dr checked me and i was at a 7!

how exciting! i bet you will go into labor soon.


----------



## Tummy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eightyferrettoes*
If it's a slow dribble, I'd actually stay OUT of the doc's office or the hospital.

I had one just like you described, and the hospital promptly checked me into a labor room and gave me 12 hours to go into labor, even though I was having NO contractions at the time. I wound up being induced and getting a C-sec scare.

If you want to avoid an induction, avoid L&D with a leak as if it were the plague!

Oh YES, I agree 110% with this post!!

I had a leak with my last preg. Water began leaking with a small gush, enough that I knew I had not peed. I used my PH strips, yepppers, sure enough, waters!
This was on Sunday. I did not go into labor until Thusday early AM hours. DD was born on Thrusday night. My waters had stoped leaking by wed night, I had not leaked at all thursday. It was my first bag that had a small tear in it. I drank sooooooooooooooooooooo much water, and when my MW ruptured my water It was horrible.. I had to have had a gallon and a half of water come out of my cookie. Drinking lots made a big difference!!!!

I continued to leak from Sunday-Thursday.

Be sure to increase your fluids, take your temp regularly.... at least every two hours. If you notice any difference what so ever in the movement of the baby, your feelings physically, temp goes up, ect... I would then call the DR/MW.

Best of luck!

BTW, you can go to the hosp ( I went sun night when labor had not started.. told them that I had not felt the baby moved {I had} and got a u/s & NST just to set my own fears aside and feel comfortable about going back home. I was asked if my water had broken, told them I did not think so. they did not check.)


----------



## Chicky2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Honeybee'smama*
It is possible for your bag to reseal even.


That's what happened to me! Unfortunately that was AFTER the hospital torture, u/s, etc.....Ugh.

Oh yeah, and I went into labor on my own 2 days later, and managed to deliver in a free standing birth center. The dr. at the hospital YELLED at me that it was STUPID to attempt a vbac w/a mw! Ha! I showed him!


----------

